# crumpets



## johninacar

can anyone tell me if crumpets are not alowed every time i have to m levals go high today thay went to 17? drunk water to bring them down again?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

johninacar said:


> can anyone tell me if crumpets are not alowed every time i have to m levals go high today thay went to 17? drunk water to bring them down again?



Hi John,
           if your are diet and exercise then your meter is telling you that no they are not a good idea  How many did you eat and what was your blood sugar before you ate them?


----------



## johninacar

it was about 6 or 7


----------



## Pumper_Sue

johninacar said:


> it was about 6 or 7



Well what do you expect then?  Two would be more than enough for anyone.


----------



## johninacar

am on metformin twice a day


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I'm guessing you were 6 or 7 before eating, not that you ate 6 or 7 

If a food regularly takes me from 6-7 to 17 then nope, I don't think it suits me and would avoid it on the most part. That's the great thing about a meter. It doesn't have an agenda, and hasn't got it's advice from what happens to other people - it just tells you what happens to *you* when you eat something.

Not a lot else in a crumpet but white flour really, so there's not going to be a lot to slow it down. And white bread (by comparison) is usually rather faster into the bloodstream than, say, the equivalent amount of carbs of table sugar or golden syrup.


----------



## johninacar

*thanks*

thank u wont be touching them again


----------



## Pumper_Sue

johninacar said:


> thank u wont be touching them again



So how many did you eat?


----------



## johninacar

only to made me feel like s..t


----------



## Pumper_Sue

johninacar said:


> only to made me feel like s..t



No idea what that answer means.
What I am trying to get at is if you only eat say one or two and see what your blood sugar is like then take it from there. Perhaps even consider going for a long walk or other exercise to help keep your numbers down.

If you only ate one or two and got a reading of 17 then skip them.


----------



## johninacar

*levals*



Pumper_Sue said:


> So how many did you eat?



only 2 just took my levals thay are 7.6 now bloody crumpets?


----------



## johninacar

*ok*

ok thanks for advice


----------



## DeusXM

If two crumpets are spiking you by as much as that, I'd say your body simply isn't able to cope with them.

However, that also raises another issue. A crumpet contains roughly the same carb content as a slice of bread - two of these are about 30g of carbs. Do you have the same problem when you eat this amount of carbs normally?


----------



## itsallgood

For what it's worth, I find most 'white' things (i.e. white bread, cream crackers, pasta, rice etc) tend to make my BGs rise very quickly so I avoid them wherever possible or make sure I have a lot of dark greens with them, such as spinach.

Spinach on crumpets isn't high on my list of things to try though, I must admit.

Great thread though, very funny confusion about number of crumpets consumed .


----------



## Pumper_Sue

itsallgood said:


> Great thread though, very funny confusion about number of crumpets consumed .



 Only I could do that


----------



## megga

Did you have anything on them???? most crumpets i have are around 20 grams, so i normaly only have 1.


----------



## am64

ummmmmmmmmmmmmm crumpets i must admit i had one this morning probably did my BS no good at all  but wow it did taste great  
did bs last week dreding results as ive had xmas and holiday in sun to take into consideration


----------



## mcdonagh47

johninacar said:


> can anyone tell me if crumpets are not alowed every time i have to m levals go high today thay went to 17? drunk water to bring them down again?



how soon after eating them did you test ?

Check out Alan S's "test,review, adjust" advice in the stickies section of the newbies thread.


----------



## Mark T

7 to 17 for two crumpets (40g of Carbs) is a pretty high climb - was that plain, or with butter?

Mmm, I like crumpets too - but I think I'd have to be sensible and limit myself to a half of one!


----------



## MaryPlain

You could try it with toasted cheese on. Yum. The cheese might slow it down. 

Or try eating it later in the day - lots of people find they don't tolerate carbs well first thing.

Or save it for when you're about to go for a long walk.

That way you might not have to deprive yourself of something enjoyable, but manage to keep your levels reasonable!


----------



## johninacar

i had two with buter in the afternoon ?


----------



## Pumper_Sue

johninacar said:


> i had two with buter in the afternoon ?



Hi John,
          it's very difficult for anyone to really give advise as I have already found out, due to your one line replies and half answers we need the whole story/information 

From your one line reply this time I will hazard a guess you ate 2 crumptes (40 carbs) for a mid afternoon snack.
Now if that was the case it's way to much for a snack carb wise.  Perhaps try one and make sure you are active, so it counter acts the carbs eaten. Either that or or have them for a meal.


----------



## Vicsetter

He has said twice now that  he had 2 crumpets and it caused him to rise to 17 from 6 or 7.  This indicates it's far too much for his body to cope with (not surprising really).  Suggesting he adds cheese or anything else to this consumption of crumpets is just compounding the load on his body.  Find something else to eat if you must have a snack.


----------



## margie

Hi John

threads can get a bit confusing and I think in this case your answer to one question is sometimes read as an answer to another question.  If instead of clicking on reply you click on the first 'quote' button under the post you are replying to - this confusion will vanish.

I would also say that it can be hard when you are new to this to know what info to provide and what not. 

Hope that you can find something to eat that agrees with you blood sugar wise.


----------



## bennyg70

margie said:


> Hi John
> 
> threads can get a bit confusing and I think in this case your answer to one question is sometimes read as an answer to another question.  If instead of clicking on reply you click on the first 'quote' button under the post you are replying to - this confusion will vanish.
> 
> I would also say that it can be hard when you are new to this to know what info to provide and what not.
> 
> Hope that you can find something to eat that agrees with you blood sugar wise.



Slightly off/ on topic... Could you tell me how the multi quote button works..!!


----------



## Northerner

bennyg70 said:


> Slightly off/ on topic... Could you tell me how the multi quote button works..!!



For all the posts you want to include as quotes in your new post, click on the Quote+ button, except for the final one, when you click on the Quote button


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

bennyg70 said:


> Slightly off/ on topic... Could you tell me how the multi quote button works..!!





Northerner said:


> For all the posts you want to include as quotes in your new post, click on the Quote+ button, except for the final one, when you click on the Quote button



Aha! You learn something every day


----------



## bennyg70

bennyg70 said:


> Slightly off/ on topic... Could you tell me how the multi quote button works..!!





Northerner said:


> For all the posts you want to include as quotes in your new post, click on the Quote+ button, except for the final one, when you click on the Quote button





everydayupsanddowns said:


> Aha! You learn something every day



THIS IS GREAT!


----------



## Phil65

bennyg70 said:


> Slightly off/ on topic... Could you tell me how the multi quote button works..!!





margie said:


> Hi John
> 
> threads can get a bit confusing and I think in this case your answer to one question is sometimes read as an answer to another question.  If instead of clicking on reply you click on the first 'quote' button under the post you are replying to - this confusion will vanish.
> 
> I would also say that it can be hard when you are new to this to know what info to provide and what not.
> 
> Hope that you can find something to eat that agrees with you blood sugar wise.





everydayupsanddowns said:


> Aha! You learn something every day



That's cos Northerner always gives good advice!


----------



## bennyg70

Northerner said:


> For all the posts you want to include as quotes in your new post, click on the Quote+ button, except for the final one, when you click on the Quote button





everydayupsanddowns said:


> Aha! You learn something every day





bennyg70 said:


> THIS IS GREAT!





Phil65 said:


> That's cos Northerner always gives good advice!



This is just getting silly now


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

johninacar said:


> can anyone tell me if crumpets are not alowed every time i have to m levals go high today thay went to 17? drunk water to bring them down again?





johninacar said:


> it was about 6 or 7





johninacar said:


> i had two with buter in the afternoon ?



Hi John

As others have suggested... it looks like 2 crumpets as a snack is too much for your metabolism.

In T1 terms it is not unusual for 10g of carbs to raise blood glucose levels by 3mmol/L

Your snack was 40g of carbs, so if no insulin was present (or if your insulin is late in being released because your 'first phase' insulin response is on the fritz) you've got a 12mmol/L rise of rapid release carbs likely to hit between an hour or two after you've eaten them,

From a starting point of 7mmol/L that could have pushed to to 19mmol/L if your insulin was really slow off the mark.

I'm sure those numbers are way off the 'reality' as far as a T2 is concerned (who will still have some of their own insulin being released) but from a rapid carbs perspective - and crumpets will be fast - the rise you saw makes perfect sense.

I'd save crumpets for treats from now on? Or try just one and see what happens?


----------



## johninacar

*thank u*



margie said:


> Hi John
> 
> threads can get a bit confusing and I think in this case your answer to one question is sometimes read as an answer to another question.  If instead of clicking on reply you click on the first 'quote' button under the post you are replying to - this confusion will vanish.
> 
> I would also say that it can be hard when you are new to this to know what info to provide and what not.
> 
> Hope that you can find something to eat that agrees with you blood sugar wise.



cheers i will stay of crumpets in future 2 of em?


----------



## johninacar

*cheers*



Northerner said:


> For all the posts you want to include as quotes in your new post, click on the Quote+ button, except for the final one, when you click on the Quote button



thanks northener


----------

